# Calculador de inductancias - bobinas.



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2007)

Un bonito calculador en linea de inductancias para varias geometrias, incluye lineas de transmision

http://www.technick.net/public/code/cp_dpage.php?aiocp_dp=util_inductance_calculator


----------



## bactering (Dic 22, 2007)

Siempre andamos preguntando como y de que manera podemos calcular una bobina. También sucede que desmontamos una bobina chamuscada y queremos saber su valor. En fin, cada uno le puede dar el uso que desee a esto que no se como ha llegado a mis manos.

Saludos


----------



## Traviato (Dic 23, 2007)

Hola.

La dll que falta es el Run Time de Visual Basic 4. Se puede bajar de aquí:

```
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/196286/es
[url]http://download.microsoft.com/download/vb40ent/sample27/1/w9xnt4/en-us/vb4run.exe[/url]
```


Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 5, 2012)

Éste es un programa para calcular inductancias con núcleo de aire , lo probé y es bastante exacto, es muy intuitivo y está en Portugués ¡¡¡,espero les sea de utilidad para todos, permite calcular inductores de una sola capa o de varias capas , sólo le meten los datos del carrete a bobinar y listo , funciona en Win95 , 98 y ambiente nt , xp  linux con wine
para que funcione en W7 hay que darle configurar eso de que se ejecute compatible con Xp


----------



## Dagi0 (May 10, 2015)

Documento corto para el calculo de bobinas y trafos.


----------



## moncada (May 16, 2015)

Gracias. En la página de abajo sale la inductancia de una bobina partiendo de su diámetro, número de espiras y sección del hilo. Útil sobre todo en RF. Es posible que ya haya sido publicada en el foro... 

www.deepfriedneon.com/tesla_f_calchelix.html

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2020)

Un bonito calculador de bobinas con opción 1 o mas capas, secciones redondas, cuadradas, toroides, Etc, Etc, Etc.


----------

